# Help with switching proteins!



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am feeding Stella and Chewy mostly freeze dried as they like it better (don't ask why I have no idea) but I do hydrate the freeze dried well. 

McCartney has had beef, surf and turf, and duck, and I am not good about doing the rotation as I should be doing- Bimmer came to me on beef and it is the only thing he has had (almost 6 months old) I am ready to rotate and have ordered the rabbit. 

Should I mix some of the beef with the rabbit at first? :smscare2: I know all dogs taste buds are different but so far McCartney has liked them all, I am afraid of what Bimmer might do. Thanks for any feed back!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

My boys only eat S&C as their main food with some FreshPet Nature's Fresh here and there. I do rotate the S&C proteins almost every day, I honestly grab the bag randomly we have 3 bags open at the time. He should be just fine, in case he refuses to eat then you can mix it in, mine never twisted a nose to any of the options. I can tell their favorite are duck duck, chicken and surf & turf. 
Good luck!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

I had the same question about transitioning between flavors of S&C's! 

Luckily, I happened upon a S&C rep at Muttropolis when shopping for Leo's harness a couple weeks ago. She said that between S&C items, there's no need to do the slow transition that one would do between types of kibble, for example. 

I mix S&C freeze dried into Leo's kibble and just did a complete change one day from the lamb flavor to the duck flavor and he did fine (and loved the change)!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Carol! You shouldn't have a problem with switching proteins especially since you're staying within the S&C brand. If you want to be on the safe side, you could always introduce the rabbit flavor gradually but I think you'll be fine either way. I rotate proteins and different types of food for Bailey and Emma pretty frequently without any issues. 

Both of mine love S&C dehydrated raw and I switch the proteins every time I buy a new bag. I have a bag of S&C frozen that I am trying for the first time. Emma does not like it but Bailey does. She loves Primal frozen raw though so I think I will stick to that in the future!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Like others have mentioned, we have had zero issues switching Stella and chewy flavors even on a daily basis- freeze dried, frozen, you name it. I'd just take a piece and see if Bimmer likes it. If so, go for it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Carol....I rotate between S&C surf & turf, lamb and duck. The rep was in the store I buy from and she said Lacie will be fine and not have any issues as long as it's the same brand...so far she's been right!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! I am ready to switch off after every bag!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also switch out the S&C freeze dried every meal, I have 3 bags open and just rotate through the flavors. I use it as a topper on their Fromm's kibble. They get 1/4 cup of kibble with a 1/2 patty of S&C. I add water to the kibble and patty, then let it sit a few minutes and they eat it right up. I like that it adds water, I make it soupy, so I know that although my 2 drink about 2 cups a day, they are still getting a little extra water.


----------

